# Screen Set Up



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I am planning on buying an overhead flip down screen for my sentra. I just want to know if anyone has this in their car and what is everything I need to install it.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

just a suggestion.......an indash unit would be a much better choice then a flip down unit in such a compact car. Flip downs are made mainly for fullsize or suv's.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Can I buy any indash screen and connect it to current headunit?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Come on guys I need some help. Im going to bu a screen but need some answers first.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

How much money you got? You most likely can't get a screen to hook up to your current head unit, you'd need a HU with dvd capabilities. Save up your money and get an in-dash flip out unit. But...get a good one, don't get some cheap ass pyle or something like that. Pioneer, clarion, kenwood, something like that. Probably 900-1400 for one of those.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

neither an overhead flipdown or a fold out will hook up to your factory head unit unless you have AV outs..... 

Correct me if im wrong. Like mirrortints said.... you will need DVD capabilities.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I dont have that much money. I might put a PS2 in it. I went by Circuit City and they told me that I am going to have to get an FM Modulator to get sound. And I decided to go with an indash unit.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

If you are going with an indash flip out monitor...chances are you will not need the FM modulator. I'd say about 99% of indash monitors have at least one set of audio and video inputs. which unit did you decide on?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> *If you are going with an indash flip out monitor...chances are you will not need the FM modulator. I'd say about 99% of indash monitors have at least one set of audio and video inputs. which unit did you decide on? *


Thats what I thought. I havent decided on which one I am going to get yet, since Christmas is coming I am going to have to put it on hold.


----------

